# One or two put back?



## abbey100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi
We are currently going through our 5th fresh cycle of ICSI. We were lucky to get our LB from our 4th cycle and have one frozen embryo. We were lucky to get 13 eggs, 11 suitable for ICSI, 9 fertilised and on day 2 there were 8 still going well at grade 1 and 2. I am awaiting a call today with there progress but ET booked for Monday. Our dilemma is whether to have 1 or 2 put back. We have always had 2 put back so far and feel like we would like 2 again but now not sure if we would cope if we ended up with twins. Has anyone been in the same situation? This maybe taken out of our hands on Monday if we only have one left on the day just trying to be optimistic. Just horrible having to go through the two week wait again.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Having gone through fair bit of trauma and twins with increasingly likely prematurity related disabilities I think I'd opt for SET, even with that you could end up with one embryo splitting like it did in my case so it's a tough call


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, hun! Hope you're well. I'm happy for your marvelous result. And that you're preparing for the transfer. 
Being in your shoes I'd go on with 2 embies. I don't have the clear explanation, not simply to boost your chance. Here's something more I feel greedy about   I've always thought the more the better. Besides the perspective of having twins doesn't knock me down. I would be the happiest woman in the world  
This might sound insane but I do think that God gives as much as we can cope with. So if you'd be blessed to have twins you will bring up 2 nice people. Even though it would be tremendously hard from time to time you will cope and be proud of yourself! I'll have my fingers crossed for you whatever your decision is. But just have another close look onto putting in 2   PS. We're passing de ivf program in Ukraine, shot#2.


----------



## natasha0483 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Abbey,

Congrats, those are great numbers! We are in the same boat - currently going through cycle no2 at Serum in Athens. 6 eggs fertilised, all of which were still going strong on day 3 so I expect it'll be ET for me tomorrow too (day 5). I was planning to wait to hear what the consultant says before deciding, but due to my age (40) I'm guessing I'll be advised to put more than one back.. Are you still undecided or have you made up your mind?

Natasha x


----------



## abbey100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your replies. We are still undecided, it's a lot to consider. We are going to see what the consultant and embryologist say tomorrow. At the moment we are more inclined with putting one back. Just hard to make the decision as we have always had two. Good luck to you guys trying again.


----------

